# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Sim usb stick in ipad

## Achaian

Καλησπερα! εγινα κατοχος προσφατα ενος IPAD 3g και οσον αφορα το data plan σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω το Cosmote internet on the go λογω προσφορας απο την δουλεια.
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι κατα ποσον μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω την sim που παρεχεται με το usb stick κατευθειαν στο Ipad ( με μετατροπη σε microsim ofc) η στο Iphone μου χωρις την υπαρξη του stick η των προγραμματων που το συνοδευουν.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για καθε βοηθεια!

----------


## stako

Ο μόνος τρόπος (προς το παρόν) είναι ο παρακάτω:

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=&q=co...onvert+sim+to+

----------

